# Brunswick man pays hefty price to fish without a license



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

WELLINGTON, Ohio - $19 is a small price to pay compared to the alternative.









More...


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow! OUCH! I get mine every March and I will never complain about paying the $19.00 again.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

For those that fish only once or twice a year, it's so easy to not bother with a license, except if they want to board my boat. No license, no fishing is what I say. 

I just spent $24 for a 3 day PA license for a weekend canoe float and met up with a uniformed officer at a stop along the Allegheny river and had my license properly displayed. Paying to play is cheaper and smarter than not paying to play.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> For those that fish only once or twice a year, it's so easy to not bother with a license, except if they want to board my boat. No license, no fishing is what I say.
> 
> I just spent $24 for a 3 day PA license for a weekend canoe float and met up with a uniformed officer at a stop along the Allegheny river and had my license properly displayed. Paying to play is cheaper and smarter than not paying to play.


YEP!..I totally agree.
In addition, I find that being properly licensed allows you to fully relax.....something I'm sure you can't do when poaching, & that's what fishing without a license is.
Mike


----------

